# Internet streaming player for 722



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Can you all recommend the best internet streaming player from *Roku or Logitech Revue or Boxee Box or WD or Sony Google TV or Smart BD players*?

I have VIP 722.


Mainly for watching BBC World, CNN International, Youtube, Facebook etc. 
No paid apps like Netflix or HULU or Amazon.
South Asian International channels from YuppTV or something similar

*Are there any additional charges for connecting Revue or Roku with 722? Is it mandatory or optional? How can it be avoided?
*

Thanks


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Selecting the best internet streaming player is somewhat subjective. It really is a completely separate issue from the 722. I thunk Roku makes a nice product. If you don't have a Blu Ray player yet, some of those also have a streaming applications built into them. The Sony BDP-BX58 and BDP-S580 are worth at least taking a look at. Also, if you can get one of the previous generation Roku boxes that have BOTH wifi and ethernet connection, that will give you more flexibility in connections.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

The revue is pretty much your only choice if you want to integrate it with the 722. You don't have to pay extra if you can live without common search results for both internet and DVR. Personally, I would not attempt to integrate with the 722 as the previous poster said and just watch the box separately. I just connected an old PC to my tv and can stream anything I like. I stream paid apps from my blu-ray player.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

mdavej said:


> The revue is pretty much your only choice if you want to integrate it with the 722. You don't have to pay extra if you can live without common search results for both internet and DVR. Personally, I would not attempt to integrate with the 722 as the previous poster said and just watch the box separately. I just connected an old PC to my tv and can stream anything I like. I stream paid apps from my blu-ray player.


Thank you both.

Is there an option to integrate or not to integrate given when the revue is connected to 722 for the first time?

i don't want the integration and the additional $4 charge.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

quizzer said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> Is there an option to integrate or not to integrate given when the revue is connected to 722 for the first time?
> 
> i don't want the integration and the additional $4 charge.


Not an issue. There is no need to integrate, and it will work just fine.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Just buy the Revue online for $99 and ignore the integration.


----------

